# Hunters Point Kennel in Marshalltown, IA



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

Is anyone familiar with this kennel which specialized in poionting labs? I'd appreciate any input or comment. feel free to PM.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Jim Coggins (Feb 2, 2004)

Steve,
I sent you a private message.
Jim


----------



## gsc (Oct 4, 2007)

Steve,

PM sent.

Greg


----------



## cjhunt (Mar 10, 2015)

I would love to hear any feedback anyone has on this Kennel as well. 
Thanks.


----------



## motor-vater (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm pretty happy with my bearpoint kennels dog aka black forest kennels... Just saying if your going for a pointing lab look into all your options... I think some of HPKs stock hs some bearpoint dogs back in there


----------



## motor-vater (Oct 28, 2013)

Also I'm not a chocolate kind of guy but if thats what you are after I would be looking at litters out of Dove.... According to their site they have a litter on the ground out of Griz and Dove.... Doves Granddaddy is a hall of fame dog in the PL world, and my dogs great grand daddy... I might be partial but hes a great dog that produced a shot ton of 4xGMPR and MH dogs...


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

I have seen Griz, Jack, and Dove run before. I would say anything you can do to get as close to Corky and Nugget in the pedigree is a good bet for a pup. I've also met one of the principles of the kennel and have found them to be good people. PM me if you have specific questions or would like more commentary.


----------



## motor-vater (Oct 28, 2013)

Go with what Pete says, As mentioned I'm partial, Peter has been around the scene alot more than me..


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

You guys are sending pm's to steve about a question that he asked 4 years ago!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

I haven't sent any PM's. If CJHunt wants more info he can PM me (after his post count gets above 10)


----------



## cjhunt (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey guys,
I am obviously new to the site and new to the dog world. I'm trying to learn as much as I can from any/all valuable resources I can find. If you have any suggestions on breeders to consider or sources for information for a newbie, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## kcbullets (Feb 10, 2015)

I don't know anything regarding the one mentioned. I thought I would give you 3 more to evaluate. TGK's Nebraska Pointing Labs, K&L Kennels in Higginsville, MO, and NCK Pointing Labs in Concordia, KS. I am sure there are many more. These are all somewhat local to KC. There are others but do your homework to make sure you are getting what you want. I would also recommend don't buy anywhere that doesn't seem to have the time to show you their kennel or dogs. I relied on a video (once) in past and wouldn't make that mistake again. The bad part was I knew better to start with..


----------



## DOHawk (Dec 30, 2014)

Shoot me a PM cj if you want information on NCK or TGK. I am the owner of NCK and know the owner of TGK very well. I'd be happy to chat with you about dogs anytime. I also know both principals at HPK and would echo what has been mentioned here previously, they are good people. Again, happy to chat dogs with you any time.


----------



## ks_hunting (Dec 10, 2013)

Another couple names to add to the search, Cj would be Blackjack Kennels in Chanute, KS and 3 Ring Kennels near Parsons, KS. Both are pointing lab breeders 2 hours south of KC. I own 3 Ring Kennels and would be happy to discuss breeders in the area. 

Furthermore, the guys that own and operate NCK and TGK are top notch individuals with some of the best dog genetics available. You can't go wrong with either of those 2 outfits.


----------



## cjhunt (Mar 10, 2015)

I appreciate the info guys.


----------

